# Clear discharge from cats anus.



## LoveMyRosieCat

Hello everyone I am new to these forums. I am seeking some insight into this problem we noticed with my cat. Before I go into detail here since she appears to be doing a lot better we might wait a few days to see if it clears up on its own. Also she is 13/14 years old and is a rather overweight cat so it hard for her to clean herself. She is also a spayed cat. 

First of all she is eating and drinking fine and does not seem like she is any pain what so ever.. We've been giving her treats and she ate her food earlier. Last night she was even licking some of the ranch of my plate which I stopped her from doing but that actually made me feel better because I think if it was anything serious that she'd not do that. Anyways to tell you what is going on here it starts like this. Late evening on Friday I heard my cat get into the litter box which is right behind my computer chair. I turned around and looked at her to check on her and noticed she was in pooping position. Once I heard her get out of the box I turned to check things out (I don't do this all the time but did that night) and noticed no poop in the box. One of the reasons I check on her sometimes is because she is an older cat who is overweight. It is hard for her to clean herself because of that. Anyways I noticed a small turd was on the floor so of course I wanted to take care of it. I threw it out then came back to make sure she didn't have any other poop stuck to her since that sometimes happens and she did. Just a little piece and when I pulled it off her I noticed there was a little bit of blood. I figured okay maybe she was a bit constipated and it scratched her a little bit coming out OR maybe when I pulled it scratched her a little bit. I checked her butt out and noticed the clear discharge on there as well. When I googled it said this can happen with constipation. 

On Saturday I kept close eye on her and every now and then I would wipe her just so that the fur and some poop around there would not irritate her. There was still small traces of blood as of Saturday but Sunday it seemed to be better, and today there is no blood at all There is still however the clear discharge and she looks a bit swollen on her anus. Yesterday morning I heard her in the litter box which woke me up and after she got done I wanted to check for more blood but she hadn't gone. So again I was figuring constipation especially since after the first time she came back a couple more times and little turds had come out. There was still small trace of blood. Well finally the last time she had gone in it she finally pooped bigger than usual however it had some(enough of it that it concerned me) blood on it. I actually have a picture of this stool sample if you would like to see it. It's not that her stool was a dark color it looked as if she was scratched and it drew blood that kind of thing. If you would like to see the picture let me know. Being that it was Sunday we couldn't do anything because of offices being closed. She had second bowel movement that Sunday and it was normal with no blood. You couldn't see the small amount of blood unless you wiped her. Just to be clear on that it's not like she's dripping blood out of her butt or that blood is visible. Rosie had a bowel movement earlier today and it was totally normal. There was no blood what so ever and it was a little soft but it was normal which relieved me. She is still eating fine and everything. There is no traces of blood when I would wipe her either. But it's like I said just a little bit looks like her anus is swollen with the clear discharge. It is not red at all and she still has the discharge. Do you guys think that because of the constipation that it tore her up a little bit and she just needs to heal? If there is anymore blood we are going def get her into the vet. Right now we want to see if she heals up since she seems to be doing much better. I would really appreciate your thoughts on this.


----------



## spirite

This happens to my cat on occasion. The blood is indeed caused by tearing when she strains because she's constipated. I used to find a bit of blood and some mucous-y stuff on the tail end of a poo. 

When you say the anus looks swollen, I'm guessing rectal prolapse. I believe it's caused by constipation, and it should right itself in a day or so. If the area looks red, you can dab a little Vaseline there to soothe the tissue. 

What brought it on is the question. This is the first time it's happened? Did you change any of her food or anything like that? Does she get wet or dry? If she's starting to have issues with constipation, for whatever reason, more water will help, like mixing some warm water into wet food. Once she's no longer constipated, you can give her 1/8 - 1/4 tsp. Miralax dissolved in some warm water then mix the dissolved Miralax into wet food as a preventive. I do this every day, and it's really helped tremendously. Or plain canned pumpkin if she'll eat it.


----------



## LoveMyRosieCat

Yeah this is the first time she's ever had something like this happen. The clear discharge is on her butt even after she poops it just there in general but no redness or any blood. I checked this morning and the discharge is still there. Her anus doesn't look red or anything like that. Just a little bit puffy but not red like there would be infection or anything.The prolapse thing makes sense however it's not a severe one at all like I said just a bit puffy. I should get a picture of it. Hopefully in a week or so she'll be back to normal. We have not changed any of her food. However I was feeding her at 10PM or 11PM every night and we'd give her treats now and then. I've started back to her regular routine (which we used to do from day one) and feed her in the morning and then again later on towards the evening. She is eating fine, drinking fine etc and doesn't seem to be in any pain at all. I fed her this morning and put on my bed so she's resting now. I gave her some treats before I came down. The reason I had started feeding her once a day was because of her being overweight but I am going to go back to what I used to. We usually feed her Friskies prime filet chicken over some meow mix hard food. We've done this since she was a kitten.


----------



## bluemilk

It's probably best to take her in to the vet. It sounds like an infection.


----------



## LoveMyRosieCat

Here I got some pictures of her butt. Like I said before she's a bit older it's hard for her to clean herself which is why there is poop around there.


----------



## LoveMyRosieCat

bluemilk said:


> It's probably best to take her in to the vet. It sounds like an infection.


I am thinking the same. I didn't realize until I took those pictures that it was looking red today.


----------



## LoveMyRosieCat

BTW you can click the image to make it bigger.


----------



## maggie23

just a thought. as she gets a little older, maybe her digestive system aint what it used to be. like with people. sometimes we just need a little more of something (whether it's more liquid or fiber) as we age to keep the plumbing running smoothly.

i am guessing a little miralax and/or pumpkin might be worth testing out. my 14 yr old has been getting 1/8 t miralax plus @ 1/4 t squash or strained carrots (baby food) 3X/day with her meals for at least a year now and she gives me a nice poop everyday. it's always such a delicate balance, though. just recently she starting skipping a day or two here and there. i can't help getting anxious whenever that happens so i end up increasing either or both marginally on those days and/or also make her get up and MOVE more, too. sometimes after a good run, it helps to loosen things up!


----------



## LoveMyRosieCat

Thanks for your input Maggie. I'll look into it.


----------



## 10cats2dogs

LoveMyRosieCat,
She is also a good candidate for a "Potty Patch" trim! It will help to keep Clingons, from clinging on, and make any cleanups, you might have to help her with, easier!

You can just get the 'Sensitive' unscented, no alcohol, baby wipes, to gently clean her up.

They do make pet wipes, but the baby wipes, are much more cost effective!

Cats really hate feeling "dirty" so a quick wipe of her behind, will help her feel better...
Good Luck!
Sharon


----------



## LoveMyRosieCat

Thank you so much. We are calling the vet tomorrow. I noticed she had a little bit of blood visible around her anus area. She is still acting completely fine, eating, drinking, etc but we are going to get her checked out to make sure she doesn't have an infection. I've been worried sick about her. Just had a meltdown crying earlier. I just pray it's nothing serious.


----------



## spirite

Poor girl - that's a fair amount of poo she's got stuck on herself! Maybe using wipes to clean her up after every time she poops would help with the other issues. The redness could be a result of poo constantly getting stuck. And changing her feeding schedule could also have messed with her system a bit, especially if she was eating too fast. 

If you're trying to get her to lose some weight, try to get her to eat only wet food, because it's much lower in carbs. All wet will have the added bonus of decreasing the chances that she'll be constipated, plus it will be better for her if she starts to have health issues that older kitties can get. 

If you do take her to the vet, keep us posted on how she's doing!


----------



## LoveMyRosieCat

Thank you so much. We are talking her to the vet at 5:00 tonight. She had a bowel movement again today. She got on in the litterbox and pooped a turd, got back out of it then a some minutes later came back, pooped another turd which was a bit bigger, and then after like an hour or two she came back and went some more this time a longer turd and it was a bit runny. The stools had blood visible but they were not a dark color anything like that. I am really leaning towards this being a constipation problem. She is still eating and drinking fine. I brought food up to her and she ate really good. She doesn't act like she is in pain either but we wanted to be on the safe side and take her to the doctor. I will update you guys later tonight when I get back.


----------



## LoveMyRosieCat

This is what her butt is looking like today. Hoping the vet will trim the poop off her and get cleaned up back there.


----------



## Mandy and Ellie

Poor girl - she definitely needs some help. No cats like having poo stuck to themselves! My Ellie has issues with poo getting stuck in her long fur sometimes - I trim it regularly, and if she ever gets some stuck I use a baby wipe (and scissors, if necessary) to get it out. I'd definitely recommend using baby wipes to help your kitty regularly to prevent poo from getting stuck... cats are very cleanly, and it really bothers them to have that stuck to them like that.

I really hope the vet has good news and it's nothing serious.


----------



## LoveMyRosieCat

I hope it is nothing serious too and I agree. We are going to ask them to see if they can trim and help us get it around. Once they trim her up then we can help her keep it clean. I'm also hoping they recommend a good diet for her to help her lose some weight. I pray it is nothing serous as well. She is eating her food and treats just fine as well as drinking water. She's not vomited or really had the runs either.


----------



## 10cats2dogs

I am so glad you're going to the vet with her!
That whole area looks so irritated...and it's easy for bacteria to grow on poo, That's stuck for any length of time, on the fur...
I hope she also doesn't have an anal gland infection going on...
Poor girl, she's feeling miserable, whether or not, you're aware of it...
Keeping All Paws Crossed for a good outcome! 
Sharon


----------



## LoveMyRosieCat

Me too. I'm so worried about her. I've cried more than once today about it and I'm crying again. My mom should be home soon and we will get loaded up and take her there.


----------



## LoveMyRosieCat

UPDATE: 

My mom, Rosie. and I are back from the vet. She had an abscess on her anal gland that the vet was able to break and get the stuff out of it. She was given a penicillin shot and will start antibiotics tomorrow. The vet also shaved some fur off down around her butt and everything which was good. She told us what to do for her diet and that is just give her like less than half a can of wet food with the the hard food. She said like a quarter of the can. Anyways we are back home and she is up here laying. She's outside my room but seems to be doing great.


----------



## spirite

I'm so glad you figured out what was going on and got her all taken care of! She's probably feeling pretty happy with the abscess taken care of and her butt all nice and clean. 

But whoa. You told the vet what you were currently feeding, and the vet suggested that you give her less wet food but the same amount of dry? I learned from this forum that even though all evidence (and common sense) says that wet food is better for kitties than dry, many vets continue to recommend dry, because nutrition is one thing they don't get training in. 

If you want her to lose weight, or not suffer from constipation (or both), I'd really encourage you to give more wet and less dry if that's doable. 

Meanwhile, it's hilarious that we're fascinated by close-ups of a cat butt.


----------



## 10cats2dogs

LoveMyRosieCat, 
YAY!  Hopefully Rosie will be on the road to recovery now!
On her food...keep the canned and cut WAY back on the dry!
If you need to, you can put just a few kibbles on top of the wet, a few being 5-6 pieces! 

It is unfortunate, but true, most vets Do Not get Any nutritional training! 
I'm sure your vet means well...but, if she's bought into the 'hype' of dry foods being good for cats, that's sad!

There are a TON of food/feeding threads here!
Use the forum 'Search' function, and key in Best cat foods, or something along those lines! 

And I want to pass on a BIG Thank you, to your Mom for taking this seriously enough, to get you, and Rosie to the vet!:thumbup::thumbup:

(((HUGS))) and Healing Vibes and PetPets for Rosie!
Sharon


----------



## 10cats2dogs

How's Rosie doing today??
ALL Paws Crossed for her! 
Sharon


----------



## LoveMyRosieCat

She is doing much better. Her butt is not inflamed anymore. It does still look a little swollen above the anus but she has no discharge coming from her and it's no longer red. He butt looks so much better almost back to normal. I did however notice some small traces of blood in the stools still. She has only had 3 doses of the antibiotic. It is to be given twice a day and we started it yesterday since she had the penicillin shot the night before. We gave her the first dose Thursday morning, then again at night,. and then had her third dose this morning. I am hoping that it will all clear up. I'm sure it takes some time but she seems to be doing well. She is eating and drinking fine. She even got up this morning when she heard my mom getting around for work instead of staying in bed with me. 

Do you think it will take some time for everything to clear up?


----------



## LoveMyRosieCat

Just to show you an update on how her butt is looking here are some pics I took. I think she is on the mend don't you?


----------



## 10cats2dogs

LoveMyRosieCat, 
Rosie is so long haired, more of a butt trim is in order! I'm seeing poo stuck to her fur, and that's not a good thing! Get those Sensitive, unscented, no alcohol, made for babies, wipes, and start cleaning her poor little butt after she's used the litter box!

A metal comb, one side with teeth close together, and the other side, the teeth further apart, will work on her fur, on her butt and hind legs, use the wider spaced side first, so if you run into a mat, you can either work it out gently, or carefully trim it away, anytime you have to trim a mat on a cat, put your fingers next to her skin, so you don't accidentally cut the skin!!

Rosie is looking a bit better though!
Make sure she gets All the medicine! Don't stop it, just because, she seems to be doing better!

AND now that we're well acquainted with her butt...
How about a picture of the rest of her!
Sharon


----------



## LoveMyRosieCat

Of course! Here is one that I just took of her. ?


----------



## 10cats2dogs

LoveMyRosieCat, 
Awwww....She's a Pretty One! Love those BIG green eyes!
Nice to meet the rest of her!
Sharon


----------



## LoveMyRosieCat

She is my baby girl. I love her so much! BTW Sharon I could really use your advice. She was given oral liquid antibiotic. She is to have it twice a day. We started it yesterday and she had her dosage earlier this morning. I was trying to give her the second dosage about 20 minutes ago and I'm unsure how much of it I got into her. I was trying to insert into the cheek with the dropper and thought I had got it all as I didn't feel it spill however some of it was in the top of it. I'm not sure of how much because first I thought it was gone with a little drop left but then I was checking it again and noticed there was some from the top but I don't know exactly how much because when I squeezed it came out. What do I do? Should we just wait until morning and give her dosage to her then? I don't want to overdose her but I also don't want to her to miss a dose. I think she got some of it but not sure how much. It is to be 3ML for the dosage. What should we do? I tried to call my vet but it is 6:47PM here so they aren't open.


----------



## 10cats2dogs

LoveMyRosieCat, 
If it was just a little bit, don't fret! Just give her next dosage as planned!

Most of us have been there, with kitties that either spit out pills, foam at the mouth, with liquid meds, etc, etc...
The important thing is to follow all the dosing times!
You'll be fine, She'll be fine!
Sharon


----------



## LoveMyRosieCat

Okay thank you! I was really worried. I don't want to cause her to get worse. I was worried that would happen.


----------



## spirite

Aww, she's got such a sweet face!  I must say that it's far more attractive than her backside!  And she has to be an easy-going kitty to let you take pics of her butt like that. 

I'm surprised to see that she isn't long-haired - and she doesn't really look all that overweight to me (though that might be relative to my kitties...). But she is quite furry on her back end.  I think you said the vet did a little trimming, but it doesn't look like very much was done, since she's still got some poo stuck to her. Is that new (since you got back from the vet)? If so (and actually, even if not), you are going to have to keep on top of it the way 10cats suggested. Otherwise, you're likely in for repeat vet visits and repeat medicine-giving, and that's not fun.

A wet tissue should be enough to get off the little bit in her fur. After that, it'll be much easier if you give her a little wipe as soon as possible after she poops. That should keep her nice and clean and happy!


----------



## 10cats2dogs

LOL! Like Spirite mentioned, it's hard to believe, that furry butt belongs to her, since the rest of Rosie, doesn't look that long haired!


----------



## Artiesmom1

AHHHH---ohhhhh, Rosie is so pretty!

As far as the liquid meds goes, well I am having the same probe with my Artie. I have to give him liquid Pepcid twice a day. 
He has gotten so strong and fights me. When I tried to put it in the side of his mouth, he spits it out. He ran away and had the meds drooling out of both sides of his mouth!! The spittle was almost down to the floor!!
What a sight to see! If I was;t so upset, I would be laughing at the site of him!

It was suggested to me to hold him in a positions where he cannot get away. I kind of trap him wherever his is.. I even sneak up on him when he is sleeping...Open his mouth and slowly push the liquid in... I keep his mouth closed for a bit, slightly blow on his nose, rub his throat, and wait for him to swallow...All the time I am telling him he is a good boy~~~even when I find drops of med all over the laminate floor.......It is a fight. 

I hope Rosie does not take a page from Artie....

I also try to get it to room temp. It is kept in the refrigerator...Seems to go down a bit better when it is warm. And it is chicken flavored also.....

Good Luck......


----------



## Artiesmom1

Oh, just a tip: I give Artie some Miralax (over the counter) every day.

I use the baby wipes, unscented, for sensitive skin, to wipe his butt.......he is used to it now...doesn't like it but it works. He waits for and calls me when he has to poop....

try them. I get the generic version and stock up when it is on sale....


----------



## LoveMyRosieCat

Believe it or not she weighs 19lbs! I've been getting horrible anxiety attacks over her. She is doinguch better and not any blood around her anus or discharge like before. She pooped today and it looked good other than blood intertwined in it. Like you could see red in it. Is that normal? I mean it's not been a week and only been taking antibiotic since Thursday. I need my mind eased. I'm scared she has another issue but even Vet said it might take some time to clear up. She's eating and everything too.


----------



## LoveMyRosieCat

I mean that like you can see the red color in the stool. The stool wasn't dark and it was not on the stool. It was normal looking other than the red in it which was different than how it was before which could be because she is healing still.


----------



## LoveMyRosieCat

I wanted to update this morning. She had a bowel movement and it is looking much better. There was some red in it but it was almost normal coloring and not as much in it. I am having a much better day today anxiety wise too. And I also think the left anal gland (the one that abscess was on) might not have been swollen like I thought and that it just looked that way because she was laying it looked puffed out a bit. It looks like there is no swelling today. I am finally starting to feel more relaxed and giving her the medicine is going better too. We have been wrapping her in a blanket so she can't move and giving it to her that way even though some is splashing a little bit on the blanket at least she is getting some of the dosage. She's just a stubborn little thing so it is hard but we are doing/trying our best to get as much as the dosage in her that we can.


----------



## LoveMyRosieCat

Here is a new picture of my baby girl Rosie. She is just so cute. I love her so much.  










And this is my other cat Delilah. She's a little troll. Totally trolling Rosie from my mom's bedside table. LOL


----------



## 10cats2dogs

LoveMyRosieCat, 
Delilah is pretty girl too!
How is Rosie now doing??
All Paws Crossed for her! 
Sharon


----------



## LoveMyRosieCat

She is doing great. There is still blood visible in her stool though. You can see the red in with the brown. Hoping that will clear up on its own. Tomorrow she has two more doses of medicine and then she's done.


----------



## Jenny bf

Lovely photos you have beautiful girls. Glad rosie is doing well and hope that continues


----------



## LoveMyRosieCat

Thank you! Yes she's doing great. And today her stool looked normal so I think it is clearing up. I had called the vet about it yesterday and he asked me if the stool was hard I said yeah it kind of was and he said that is probably why there was blood in it. He could have a point there and like I said today it was cleared up.


----------



## sasasola

The blood could still be drainage from the abcess. Might take a while for that to clear up.

Our kitty Dusty was having some rectal bleeding when he would poop too. It was due to constipation! He was straining too hard. Once we switched him to wet food, he doesn't have that problem anymore!

Hoping Rosie feels all better soon.


----------



## LoveMyRosieCat

Hey guys i have a quick question for you... We gave Rosie what is to be her last dose of medicine tonight. However there is still maybe two doses left in the bottle. Do you think we should just go ahead and give her an extra two doses or just let it go to be on the safe side?

-Mar-


----------



## 10cats2dogs

LoveMyRosieCat, 
If there's only a small amount left like that, I personally, would just go ahead and give it to her.
Sharon


----------



## spirite

So glad to hear Rosie's poop issues seem to be resolving and that there's no more blood in the stool. If the area looks sore at all, do the Vaseline dab. If she's no longer constipated, and the tissue around the anus is soothed, then there shouldn't be any more blood. 

She's adorable - but you're right, bigger than I would have guessed from the other pic! Delilah is so sweet too - she looks like my Celia (right in my avatar). Did you say how old Rosie is?


----------



## LoveMyRosieCat

Rosie is 14. She just had a bowel movement. There was a little bit of red in it but it looked more like a normal stool than it looked like there was blood. I'm still going to give it a little bit to clear up. When I called the vet the other day he asked if the stool was hard and I said that it was a little bit and he said that was probably why I saw blood and to give her hair ball medicine bc it would soften the stool up.


----------



## LoveMyRosieCat

So Rosie just had a bowel movement and it was rather hard stool. It looks almost normal but you can still see some blood in it. Do you think this could be from being constipated? Because she had come to her box and tried to poop and some came out but she just came back again and went some more.


----------



## LoveMyRosieCat

Called the vet and she said try giving her mineral oil 1ML of it a day with the dropper that they gave us with her antibioitc. The abscess itself is healed and the vet said maybe there is some scar tissue in the rectum that is still healing. My mom works at in the lab at the hospital and she is going to bring some from there.


----------



## 10cats2dogs

LoveMyRosieCat, 
I don't think that long term use of mineral oil is good for a cat...
I believe there are much safer alternatives!
Check out some of the other threads on "Constipation" for ideas!
Sharon


----------



## 10cats2dogs

LoveMyRosieCat, 
Here are some good links for you to check out!

If you're going to give mineral oil to Rosie, you need to mix it in a tiny amount of food, once that is down, wait a while, then give her the rest of her food.
NEVER give mineral oil by mouth only! It is VERY easily aspirated (sucked into the lungs!) and you don't want that happening, it can cause severe issues! 

http://www.felineconstipation.org/acutetreatment.html

http://www.merckmanuals.com/vet/dig...ipation_and_obstipation_in_small_animals.html

http://www.littlebigcat.com/health/constipated-cats/


----------



## LoveMyRosieCat

Thanks for the info Sharon. We haven't done anything yet because my mom forgot to get the mineral oil. BTW I forgot to tell you guys u can call me Mar. My name is Marcia (Mar-see-uh) but everyone I know calls me Mar. Lol


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Hi Mar!
The Information you're looking for is under the Littlebigcat link above, there's also a handy poo description chart!
You'll find the Miralax recommended starting dosage!
You can learn what will help Rosie, and better understand how this affects her!
If you need anything else, you know how to reach me!

You can also look under the 'Search' function, for "Constipation"...
Any advice you see by LaurieF, I highly recommend! 
Hang in there!
(((HUGS))) and Prayers, PetPets for Rosie,
Sharon


----------



## LoveMyRosieCat

I can't tell if her stool looks like constipation stool. LOL thank you for the help.


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Hi Mar!
How is Rosie doing now?
ALL Paws Crossed that she's doing much better now!
Sharon


----------



## LoveMyRosieCat

Still haven't got the mirilax (sp?) because when my mom went Rite Aid didn't have it and she keeps forgetting to pick it up. The reason I haven't gone anywhere is because I don't drive. I'm 30 but don't have my license yet. Lol. As for Rosie I mean she's doing great. Acts fine, is eating good, etc. The blood in the stool is touch and go. Like the one day she didn't have any at all that I could see and then another day she did. Monday there was some visible, and then Tuesday it looked almost normal from what I could tell. What I mean by visible is that it's fresh you can see the red in it. Sometimes it is like the picture I posted on the 5th page of this thread and other times it looks fresh as if she's been cut and bled a little bit.. She didn't have a bowel movement yesterday so I have been waiting on another one so I can check it out. The abscess appears to be healed from what I can see. A girl I know has been posting on FB how she's been faced with the decision of putting her dog to sleep since it was found he had severe liver cancer but it's been really hard on the kids so she's waiting more. Ever since I keep being paranoid about Rosie. Granted the dog was taken to the vet because it was appearing to be in pain due like muscles but she found out it was bc he has cancer. Seeing this stuff about her dog has been triggering my anxiety about cat and making me worry more.


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Mar,
If you get the mirilax, start with 1/8 teaspoon, and see how that works for a few days, if it's not helping to soften her poo, then up it to 1/4 teaspoon per day.
Just mix it into her canned food.
Some probiotics might help her whole digestive system as well...
(((HUGS))) Prayers, and PetPets for Rosie, 
Sharon


----------



## LoveMyRosieCat

My mom went to rite aid tonight and got it. She got the generic brand for it since the other was so expensive. She checked it out and it says it is the same ingredients in it. Rosie had a bowel movement today and I don't think it had blood in it. If it did it was not much of it that I could see. Thank you so much Sharon for your help. I appreciate it more than you know. I think a lot of my anxiety is stemming from the fact that I leave for LA on May 2nd and I'm afraid something is going go on before I leave or while I'm there but I know I'm overreacting and over thinking it because she is fine.


----------



## LoveMyRosieCat

This is the kind that my mom got. She checked the ingredients and said its same exact as mirilax.


----------



## LoveMyRosieCat

Here is the back of it.


----------



## LoveMyRosieCat

I just fed her and we put some in the wet food (it's the only thing we've been giving her). My mom just sprinkled it on but didn't mix in water. I hope that we did it right. What does the Miralax do when it is given to them? Will give her straight runs? I have never done this before and I'm scared. Just had a break down. ugh.


----------



## 10cats2dogs

LoveMyRosieCat, 
That's why you only start at 1/8 teaspoon mixed in the food!
It will soften the poo, so it passes easier!
Mixing in the food is the way to do it, you can also add a Tablespoon of extra water to her canned, it's important she get enough water, and mixing some extra into the canned food, is what a lot of us do!
All Paws Crossed for her!
Keep us updated! 
Sharon


----------



## LoveMyRosieCat

Okay thank you! I will have her put a little extra water in it next time. So far she is doing good. She is sleeping under my bed. I can hear her snoring.


----------



## LoveMyRosieCat

I have noticed her bowel movements have been looking normal! We have been giving her a pinch of the Mirilax when we feed her. I've not seen any blood in it so maybe it just was that she needed to heal from whatever it was that abscessed.


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Hi Mar!
This is Good News! Keep giving Rosie that 'pinch' of mirilax! It will help her out considerably!
Sharon


----------



## LoveMyRosieCat

I didn't give her any yesterday and she had a normal bowel movement with no blood. So far today she hasn't had one but I am going to see how she does without it. If she has a little blood again I'll give her the miralax. How long should we give it to her?


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Mar,
Mirilax is safe to give every day, especially with a kitty that has bowel issues!
You want things to move smoothly thru her system!
She'll be so much more comfortable! 
Sharon


----------

